# rogue hunters



## redfin945 (Nov 23, 2015)

whats wrong with these so called hunters that go shoot ducks then throw them away or ride around for days or weeks in the back of they're truck oughta be fined


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 23, 2015)

It can only be 3 days old now.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Nov 23, 2015)

any one that has ducks they want to throw away or leave in the back of their truck need to let me know i will take them and use them in the most approbate manner!


----------



## bander_TC50 (Nov 24, 2015)

krazybronco2 said:


> any one that has ducks they want to throw away or leave in the back of their truck need to let me know i will take them and use them in the most approbate manner!



the word for today is approbate.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Nov 24, 2015)

bander_TC50 said:


> the word for today is approbate.



i can't spell to save my life! haha!!!


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 24, 2015)

Where did you see this at?


----------



## tebigcountry (Nov 24, 2015)

Core Lokt said:


> Where did you see this at?



Great question


----------



## pine floor (Nov 24, 2015)

krazybronco2 said:


> i can't spell to save my life! haha!!!



LOL:jail time. I can't spell neither. Fat fingers on my part. Just being a newby.


----------



## savage (Nov 26, 2015)

Wanton waste?


----------

